# MSNBC HD



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Before the Olympics ?


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

space86 said:


> Before the Olympics ?


Does MSNBC currently broadcast in HD? If not, do they plan on doing so before the Olympics?


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Put me down for wanting MS NBC too. Sure, we got CNBC, but it's mostly crap after the business day is over. I am fine with not having Fox news at all.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I would really like to see all channels go HD just like we have to have digital mandated in 2009; why can’t we have HD mandated? I know we will get there someday but it just seems to take to long. Just as my kids would say “I what it now.”


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

MadScientist said:


> I would really like to see all channels go HD just like we have to have digital mandated in 2009; why can't we have HD mandated? I know we will get there someday but it just seems to take to long. Just as my kids would say "I what it now."


The digital mandate was possible because it helped to encourage the transition from analog to digital transmission... but requiring HD is a horse of a different color.

The FCC can regulate things like method of transmission, but not content beyond the decency standards. They can't require that all programs be "good" any more than they can require HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The FCC _can_ regulate a lot more than they _do_ regulate. There is a minimum standard for DTV and 18 formats that OTA stations must choose from (and all tuners must be able to tune) those formats. Many elements of the ATSC standard are required.

True, the FCC does not and will not require stations to be HD ... but they could.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

The way I see it, those networks can either upgrade their production to HD or live without the tiny point in ratings my viewing provides to them. Major cable networks like MSNBC, Comedy Central and a few others need to get up to HD already. They're showing a lack of professionalism and a certain degree of being cheap by staying SD this long.

They can choose to stay SD. But I can also choose not to watch their channels.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Even if the FCC mandated that all stations start broadcasting in HD, it would still take a considerable amount of time for it to happen. It cost a lot of money to make a station HD, and they need time to switch over the equipment and storage. Furthermore, what service provider has the capacity to carry all stations in HD right now? They too are working on expanding their capacity. So in reality, it really wouldn't make much of a difference if the FCC got involved or not. All stations know they need to switch to HD to keep their audiences in the future, and all service providers need to expand to carry all stations in HD. So it's going to happen in much the same time and manner regardless.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> True, the FCC does not and will not require stations to be HD ... but they could.


Something I probably should have noted in my other reply... Let's play "what if" and say that "what if the FCC required HD"... would they merely require the broadcast of an HD signal? Or would they require that ALL of the content on the channel be HD?

Right now there are very few 24/7 HD channels. The OTA channels actually only have HD during primetime from the networks with one daytime soap opera in HD, some national news in the morning and evening in HD, and some local stations providing their local news in HD. Less than half of the day is actual HD content though... so even if the FCC required a station to broadcast an HD signal, that wouldn't make the content be HD... so we'd be right back where we started with an essentially moot point.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Given the intermittent problems the SFO network locals are having with their HD signals on Dish, let's not rush to get rid of SD just yet. The low budget independents would probably end up unwatchable. And we're still years away from 24/7 content. Syndicated reruns of M*A*S*H are always going to be in SD.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Given the intermittent problems the SFO network locals are having with their HD signals on Dish, let's not rush to get rid of SD just yet. The low budget independents would probably end up unwatchable. And we're still years away from 24/7 content. Syndicated reruns of M*A*S*H are always going to be in SD.


Hogans Heros is in HD


----------



## Bobham (Jan 26, 2008)

CoolGui is right... No use in having Fox News at all, since the MSNBC hosts spend their entire programs bashing the number one news channel... the only one that is truly fair and balanced. Much better to watch the MSNBC crybabies in HD.... perhaps we can see the beads of sweat on their foreheads.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Bobham said:


> CoolGui is right... No use in having Fox News at all, since the MSNBC hosts spend their entire programs bashing the number one news channel... the only one that is truly fair and balanced. Much better to watch the MSNBC crybabies in HD.... perhaps we can see the beads of sweat on their foreheads.


_[gigglesnort]_ You gotta love the sarcasm. :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

space86 said:


> Hogans Heros is in HD


What channel do you watch that on? I'd like to see that.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

phrelin said:


> What channel do you watch that on? I'd like to see that.


HDNet used to show Hogans Heroes in HD years ago, I read that the sitcom
was shot on 35mm film so they were able to convert the film to HD.

http://www.highdefforum.com/archive/index.php/t-5414.html


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

Baaaahamba you guys are offtopic  So when do we get anything besides them communists on CNN? I realy miss msnbc and the Faux drama


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

Its the middle of June already, anything by July 1st?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

HDNET has Hogans Heroes at 7:30 AM ET. I been recording them for sometime now.



space86 said:


> HDNet used to show Hogans Heroes in HD years ago, I read that the sitcom
> was shot on 35mm film so they were able to convert the film to HD.
> 
> http://www.highdefforum.com/archive/index.php/t-5414.html


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MadScientist said:


> I would really like to see all channels go HD just like we have to have digital mandated in 2009; why can't we have HD mandated? I know we will get there someday but it just seems to take to long. Just as my kids would say "I what it now."


HD won't be mainstream for qute a few years due to programing restarints & bandwith concearns.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Given the intermittent problems the SFO network locals are having with their HD signals on Dish, let's not rush to get rid of SD just yet. The low budget independents would probably end up unwatchable. And we're still years away from 24/7 content. Syndicated reruns of M*A*S*H are always going to be in SD.


KTSF and the rest of the low cost channels in San Francisco probably never go HD!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> KTSF and the rest of the low cost channels in San Francisco probably never go HD!


And I don't think there's any legal mandate forcing them to go the HD route as long as the new TVs are backward-compatible.

SD is probably destined to be the next niche industry. :grin:


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

When you look back in a couple of years, I thing that this whole HD thing should be a GREAT lesson in Free Enterprise. There is certainly growing demand for this product and some companies will grasp its full potential and invest accordingly. They will be the winners.

Why would anyone want the FCC to get into the act? A case can be made that the old FCC standards actiually slowed the process down. The technology has been around for some time. But everyone was stuck with the old standards. Federal regulation of the airwaves is outdated and obsolete. Cable, satellite radio/tv, and the internet have pretty much circumvented much of its usefulness. Local communities have enough laws on rhe books to regulate local standards anyway.

My vote would be to shut the FCC down... Maybe they could use the savings to lower gas prices. (right.)


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

if MSNBC disappeared, I'd never miss it..


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

normang said:


> if MSNBC disappeared, I'd never miss it..


You and I both.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

space86 said:


> HDNet used to show Hogans Heroes in HD years ago, I read that the sitcom
> was shot on 35mm film so they were able to convert the film to HD.
> 
> http://www.highdefforum.com/archive/index.php/t-5414.html


Actually it was up until recently, and maybe even now, that they show Hogan's Heroes in HD. I think it came on at 9 a.m. but I've long since stopped waking up at 6 a.m. just to watch HD. It's old news already :eek2:

On a side note. E! has announced it's going HD in December. So, if they can do it...


----------



## DAFTEK (Dec 13, 2006)

I have the all HD only package and this evening i got MSNBC but it's not in HD? No Faux News yet....


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Any News if we will get MSNBC HD before the Olympics ?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> The FCC _can_ regulate a lot more than they _do_ regulate. There is a minimum standard for DTV and 18 formats that OTA stations must choose from (and all tuners must be able to tune) those formats. Many elements of the ATSC standard are required.
> 
> True, the FCC does not and will not require stations to be HD ... but they could.


To do this then the FCC would have to change the ATSC standards to say that only 720p and above would be acceptable standards. To do this they would have to get this thru the standards committee (it is very unlikely that it would pass). Then once the standards committee passed it, it would have to go thru congress to be approved as the new standard: the whole affair would probably get hung up in legislation taking years before anything could happen. Before this happens it's more likely that MPEG 4 OTA transmission will be approved and become the new standard being used for the ATSC. Most of the new OTA equipment (meaning made in the past year) is already forward compatible to be able to work in MPEG 4.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The simple way would be to say one channel per carrier must be 720p or 1080i. Additional channels could be any of the 18 ATSC standards. The FCC does not have to get the standards body's approval to limit what broadcasters can do. After all, they are banning NTSC on OTA channels without revolking the standard.

That being said, I don't expect the FCC to ever require one channel per carrier to be HD.

It will take FCC permission to allow broadcasters to use anything other than the 18 formats the FCC has accepted. Even if ATSC allows MPEG4 it will not be permitted on US airwaves until said regulator of US airwaves approves.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Never gonna happen.

What would the mom and pop religious channels do if forced to add HD to their seat-of-the-pants operations - go dark?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Never gonna happen.


I agree ... I was just noting that the FCC has the authority to do so - not that they would use it.

The FCC never required stations to go to color broadcasting, did they? 

The transition to digital is the largest required change in TV broadcasting since the channels were set by the FCC. "Ma and Pa" stations (regardless of content) have had to deal with it - and have done OK. (Unfortunately "Ma and Pa" really can't afford to run a TV station in today's industry ... most small stations have some national or regional ownership. There are probably a few small independents out there ... one station ownership groups ... but they are rare.)


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

The change is to digital, not HDTV!


----------



## mworks (Oct 8, 2007)

space86 said:


> Any News if we will get MSNBC HD before the Olympics ?


Universal HD is going to have the coverage of the olympics , it is owned by NBC . 
Quick check at the universal hd site and enter olympics in the search turned up the times below, notice Aug 08 is missing 

Wednesday, Aug 06
4:30 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
6:00 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
8:00 PM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
10:30 PM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS

Thursday, Aug 07
4:30 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
6:00 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
8:00 PM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
10:30 PM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS TRIALS

Saturday, Aug 09
2:00 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
4:30 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
5:00 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
6:00 AM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
5:00 PM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
8:00 PM 2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS
2008 BEIJING OLYMPICS


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

[QUOTE notice Aug 08 is missing [/QUOTE]

Could it be because of the time difference? August 8 here is August 9 there. I'm not sure I'm right about that.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

jgurley said:


> [QUOTE notice Aug 08 is missing


Could it be because of the time difference? August 8 here is August 9 there. I'm not sure I'm right about that.[/QUOTE]

No, its august 8th there and august 7th here. 13 hour difference.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Here's a site for NBC Universal that lists where their various channels are on the satellite distribution network, https://www.nbcunetworks.com/Webpage/Techspecs/ViewPublicTechSpecs.aspx?NetworkId=MjQ= .

While they list an Olympics Baseball and Soccer HD channel they don't list a MSNBC HD so I'd have to guess there won't be one in time for the Olympics.


----------

